# Breeze Fabricators New Projects



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

TTop from the new location








Small Flats Drifter








Poleing Platform with a lean rail








Casting Platform with lean rail


----------



## cedar (May 25, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Around how much would it cost to have that poling platform made and installed?


----------

